
Show HN: Communication Board with Text-to-speech in the browser - shayc
https://shayc.github.io/cboard/
======
shayc
This is a work in progress, it's a Communication Board for people with
disabilities (autism, cerebral palsy), it supports Text-to-speech and multiple
languages. We're looking for contributors!

[https://github.com/shayc/cboard](https://github.com/shayc/cboard)

~~~
palerdot
Please put a simple about page. It is difficult to get the idea behind the
project in the first glance.

~~~
shayc
Thanks for the comment, will do this asap.

------
bradknowles
Does this work on iOS devices?

